

The Tempescope shows you tomorrow's weather by physically creating it - pjl
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/09/tempescope-weather-forecast/

======
johnhenry
The best part is that it's an open design :
[https://github.com/kenkawakenkenke/tempescope/wiki/Make-a-
Te...](https://github.com/kenkawakenkenke/tempescope/wiki/Make-a-Tempescope)

